# Mrs Voorhees Severed Head Prop Friday the 13th



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I just got done with this foam filled Mrs Pam Voorhees severed head prop . This one is being sent out to a customer. Here's a quick pic and thanks for looking.


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

cool how'd ya make it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The wrinkling is well done - gives her the look of a withered old hag.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. Mrs Voorhees was a clay sculpt. You then have to make a plaster mold of her head. After the mold is done ,you poor the latex in. Wait 24hrs and you can then pull her out. Wait another 24hrs for her to cure then you can paint her up. Here is a pic of her as I worked on her in clay form.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Really nice GP! I wish I had the talent to sculpt.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very impressive. I agree, the wrinkling is well done.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

love your talent and your work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Such talent!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy smokes, that is awesome!


----------

